# Bicycle Show in OC this weekend



## Djshakes (May 6, 2013)

Who is going? Is it worth driving up to?  Is it a lowrider fest or are a lot of the collectors on here going?


----------



## fordmike65 (May 6, 2013)

When? Where??


----------



## Djshakes (May 6, 2013)

http://www.downtownlongbeach.org/Latest-News-Detail/Bike-Fest-of-Long-Beach?id=64857


----------



## old hotrod (May 6, 2013)

I would say quite a few will be there...first time show so it would be nice if a bunch of us came out to get it going strong...


----------



## fordmike65 (May 6, 2013)

Sux I gotta work this Saturday. Hope you guys gave a great time.


----------



## Nick-theCut (May 6, 2013)

Sound amazing.  Unfortunately as a hairstylist, Saturday is my best day of the week.  Man that looks sweet!  I hope the turn out is insane, and they continue to hold this event.  Go and have fun people, then report back.


----------



## cstorar (May 7, 2013)

It looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## DonChristie (May 7, 2013)

Looks like the fun bus has left without you.

"Dozens of vintage bikes, courtesy of Bernard Serranno and the Cyclone Coasters, will be on display as the inspiration for the Vintage Bike + Fashion Show featuring vintage and modern looks from Long Beach boutiques.  The Vintage Bike + Fashion Show will take place at 1pm, and the exhibit will be on display throughout the day."


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 8, 2013)

*BikeFest - SATURDAY-  May 11th - TIMELINE*

*   Yes CYCLONE COASTER was asked by the city of Long Beach & the organizers of the Bikefest 2013 to put on the First Annual Bikefest Vintage Bicycle Show - hosted by us CYCLONE COASTER - THIS SATURDAY - May 11th - Awards will be given to the winners of each category listed below 

LOCATION is basically on the lawn in front of the Ferris Wheel across from Famous Daves BBQ & the Long Beach Aquarium 

    This is a first run - but it should be a great time for all involved with food - live music - a beer garden & vintage bicycles - what more could you ask for - lets make this a successful event that we can do here in the city of Long Beach annually - come one - come all - bring a bike & enter it in the show - it's only $5.- to enter each category which helps the city of Long Beaches bicycle program - lets give back to the city that supports CYCLONE COASTER & our Sunday rides since 2006 - Ride Vintage - Frank 

Below is the timeline for BikeFest for Saturday May 11th*

    9:30 BikeFest opens

    11:00 am to 2:30 pm – Open registration for the vintage bike contest $5 entry fee per bike (cash and credit cards accepted)

    11:30 am to 1:00 pm – Live band “Phat Cat Swingers”

    1:00 pm – 2:00 pm Vintage Bike + Fashion Show

    2:00 pm – 3:30 pm Live Band “Long Beach Caravan Trio” for dancing 

    3:00 pm – 3:30 pm vintage bike contest judging

    3:45 pm to 4:00 pm announcement of vintage bike winners 

    4:00 pm to 4:30 pm more dancing with DJ!

*Vintage Bike Fest Contest Categories*

    Pre War Original

    Pre War Restored

    Post War Original

    Post War Restored

    Road Bike Original

    Road Bike Restored

    Fixed Gear

    Oldest Bicycle

    Custom Bicycle

    Low Rider Bicycle

    People’s Choice
_
*The entrance fee is $5.00 per bike per category. Registration for the contest begins at 11:00 am on site and closes at 2:30 pm. Judging will be from 3:00 pm to 3:30 pm, with winners announced and trophies presented at 3:45. Cash and credit cards will be accepted.*_


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 9, 2013)

*This should be a great event ...*

I posted the same information on our website for all to see ... so just tell people to go there for information on the show .... ride vintage .. Frank


----------



## Anthemavm (May 9, 2013)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> I posted the same information on our website for all to see ... so just tell people to go there for information on the show .... ride vintage .. Frank




Darn,

My daughter has a soccer game, would have enjoyed learning more about vintage bikes.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 10, 2013)

*It should be a nice day tomorrow ..*

Temps in the upper 70's ... & a beer garden & bicycles & a bicycle show with live music  .... come on down & join the fun ... see you there  .... ride vintage ... Frank


----------

